# First Wading Trip



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

New to the game but I'm a quick learner here's a a few pics


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

*X2*

This was almost a 7 lbs and I caught 9 of the trout and Eastbeast did the rest


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice!


Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice catch!


----------



## Redfish Hawk (Jun 20, 2009)

Dang -- nice first trip! Let me know when you go again so I can learn!


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, Nice first! Congrats!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like you caught on real quick! Great job!


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Good job man, you have a nice haul. Just remember when wading, scoot (shuffle) your feet instead of walking. You don't want to accidentally step on a stingray


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Great job! Very nice stringer


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Dang Man! That's a haul. I hope catching that on a first trip doen't jinx you.
Great job!


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Dang bro super nice haul !!! Congrats


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Doin better than me!!! Lol great job


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

nice haul!!


----------



## stevie ray (Jun 12, 2012)

*first wade*

awesome job! congrats !


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

remind me not to play poker with you...beginners luck??? doubt it bud. I'll keep you in mind for a golf game...ringer Good job!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

It looks like you learn fast and have some Mo Jo. That 7 pounder is 6 once bigger than my personal best, and I've been saltwater fishing for a long time.
Congrats on your success.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice mess of fish, Congrats!


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome! Nice haul!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome catch.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Beginners luck! Haha jk nice trip!


----------



## Bernie1978 (Mar 6, 2013)

nice catch bro i am jealous for sure i need to hit the water soon


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

nice!!!


----------



## mustanger (Apr 8, 2013)

nice catch


----------



## SouthTexUnkFishingCrew (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice good job WTG...


----------



## FloundaPounda (Nov 3, 2011)

****! That's a nice first trip. My first trip out, my floating basket got torn up by a hungry shark. I stuck with it though. Wouldn't stop wading for anything


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

FloundaPounda said:


> ****! That's a nice first trip. My first trip out, my floating basket got torn up by a hungry shark. I stuck with it though. Wouldn't stop wading for anything


That scary think that would have made me leery for a while good you stuck with now you can teach me


----------



## TxDoc8404 (Jan 10, 2013)

*nice*

nice haul , what did you catch them on?


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

TxDoc8404 said:


> nice haul , what did you catch them on?


Was using a corky devil


----------

